# Custom Window in Visual C++



## waqasdanish (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello,

How to draw a custom window using Visual C++ and Win32 API routines only. No MFC etc.
For example, I want the color of my window's title bar Dark Green and I want only two buttons at the top i.e. "Minimize Button" and "Close Button". Also I want a pin control added at the title bar.

What are the possible solutions? Any comments/suggestions/solutions?
Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Is it the main window or a child or a dialog type ?
What versions of windows do you need to be compatible with?
What's your development environment (eg vc6 or similar)


----------



## waqasdanish (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello,
It is the main window. I want it to be compatible with Win95/98/ME/NT/2K/XP. The development environment is Visual C++ 6.0

I would also like to know if it can be done for a dialog type.
Thanks.
Vicky


----------

